
Methane gas trapped underground in Siberia causes earth's surface to wobble - piokuc
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/gas-siberia-underground-earth-bounce-climate-change-siberia-global-warming-a7153486.html
======
FuNe
Definitely not a good spot to have a smoke.

PS: The article reads 'And when a scientist digs their heel into the earth,
the methane gas is audibly released through the tear in the grass.'. Which
scientists? They are clearly hunters.

